# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH only - shortest term

## >Good Luck<

Hey everyone... so the internet has scanty info at best about HGH use for injury help.

I have persistent/recurring shoulder pain since a partial lateral tear of the supraspinadis. 

I've spent a fortune on physio for some stupid students to rub my shoulder with some magic ultrasonic wand and as soon as I get physical with my shoulder again it hurts and becomes injured again.

What is the likelihood of HGH improving my condition? At what rate and duration? I have a local source for what's supposed to be legit pharma hgh but it's not going to be cheap

I'm not on any gear. It's been 7 years or so since my last cycle... lost track 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Cylon357

It will help but expect it to be minor, but still helpful. 

Take a hard look at bpc-157 and tb-500 combination. They help too, likely the best bet would be to use all 3.

----------


## Cylon357

BTW, I'm sidelined with some bronchitis so I reposted my peptide healing log. It might have some useful info.

https://forums.steroid.com/injuries-...aling-log.html

----------


## redz

The effects of HgH become more pronounced the longer you use it. Even for healing I would suggest 1 year+

----------

